# The Twelve Titans for Concert Band



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

This is my latest work for concert band.

I hope you like it, but above all, that you comment.

Greetings from Azores - Portugal.


----------



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

Forgot to say, the sound if from finale. As soon as I have a decent recording I'll post it here.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

It seems like an accomplished work in a somewhat film score-influenced style (in its harmonies and rhythms, especially). I think that the main motif becomes a bit overplayed by the time we reach the fugato section, but the form is solid, and the content works together with it. I'd much prefer to hear a real performance rather than a demo version, but I know that's not always possible.

One thing, though. I'm not too familiar with concert band repertoire. Is it normal to use piano?


----------



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you for your comment! and for taking the time to hear it. 

As for the use of the piano, yes it is getting common.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Wonderful, I would love to be able to play this!!!


----------

